# Germans react to M3P



## Model3GER (Jun 9, 2016)

This is a compilation of people's reaction to 3.4 seconds 0-60 on german roads. The folks are friends, family and literally dudes I picked up on the street!
https://t.co/UTW2TyfpqW

including tailored english subtitles


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Awesome video. 

If you paste the actual YouTube link instead of the twitter redirect, it will get embedded here.


----------



## Model3GER (Jun 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Awesome video.
> 
> If you paste the actual YouTube link instead of the twitter redirect, it will get embedded here.


Cool, thanks!


----------

